# The Best CMLL Algorithms



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 29, 2016)

All of my algs can be found here: https://tinyurl.com/cmllkian


----------



## Oatch (Oct 29, 2016)

Big fan on all your continued work on the Roux method! I think it was finding all of your video guides that finally got me to switch to Roux from ZZ after a hiatus from speedcubing, and I have to say, I've really been enjoying the method and haven't looked back since!

I've almost finished learning CMLL, and I've been using your algs to learn the remaining sets (L, S, AS) since I've already learnt COLL algs for H, Pi, T and U from ZZ. I was wondering how soon would you recommend learning a second set of CMLL algs for influencing/preserving EO, and whether it makes much of a difference. I'm really lazy in terms of learning algs, so it'd be good to know whether to spend the effort to learn CMLL a second time or if one set is necessary. Thanks!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 29, 2016)

Oatch said:


> Big fan on all your continued work on the Roux method! I think it was finding all of your video guides that finally got me to switch to Roux from ZZ after a hiatus from speedcubing, and I have to say, I've really been enjoying the method and haven't looked back since!
> 
> I've almost finished learning CMLL, and I've been using your algs to learn the remaining sets (L, S, AS) since I've already learnt COLL algs for H, Pi, T and U from ZZ. I was wondering how soon would you recommend learning a second set of CMLL algs for influencing/preserving EO, and whether it makes much of a difference. I'm really lazy in terms of learning algs, so it'd be good to know whether to spend the effort to learn CMLL a second time or if one set is necessary. Thanks!


I'm happy to hear that I'm finally inspiring more people to use roux!
For the second set of CMLL, you can basically learn it whenever you feel like it. If you never want to learn algs again, then it isn't necessary. However, it isn't very hard to learn, since many of the algs are just slight variations on the original alg.


----------



## SAI Peregrinus (Nov 8, 2016)

I made images of this with the cube started in a consistent orientation (Yellow on top, Red on Right), and slightly changed notation in an attempt to be more beginner-friendly. (No optional U moves to start, I always found those confusing as a beginner, and experienced cubers know when they can omit them.) And I numbered the corners, because I was interested in studying the permutation group of Roux's CMLL, and that made things easier. I also left the irrelevant pieces (edges) white, in case someone wants to print these out. They should have good margins for just about any printer to be able to print without clipping or scaling, on US Letter paper. I haven't checked if that's true for A4 paper.

PNGs:
http://imgur.com/a/YRbXi

SVGs:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B-c_PUlJR9sQYU9pa2NOcHB3V1k?usp=sharing


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2016)

SAI Peregrinus said:


> I made images of this with the cube started in a consistent orientation (Yellow on top, Red on Right), and slightly changed notation in an attempt to be more beginner-friendly. (No optional U moves to start, I always found those confusing as a beginner, and experienced cubers know when they can omit them.) And I numbered the corners, because I was interested in studying the permutation group of Roux's CMLL, and that made things easier. I also left the irrelevant pieces (edges) white, in case someone wants to print these out. They should have good margins for just about any printer to be able to print without clipping or scaling, on US Letter paper. I haven't checked if that's true for A4 paper.
> 
> PNGs:
> http://imgur.com/a/YRbXi
> ...


That's awesome! Thanks!


----------

